# ED&T and Voluntary Release



## dangles (9 Sep 2013)

Hi there.

 I have started a graduate program at a university quite far away from my local armoury. As such, I am on ED&T until my program ends (just a 8 month professional program). At the end of this 8 month term, I will likely pursue a job overseas for a year or two. Consequently I plan on releasing from the CF before I go overseas.

I have two questions:

 Is voluntary release possible while undergoing ED&T? I know some of you may criticize me for opting for release, but I did not think I would release when I asked for ED&T. I sort of realized now that my life and the CF are going in opposite directions. Either way, I want to know if I am even able to ask for release while under ED&T.

Will I have to be physically present for my release? I ask this because I am at a university which is quite far away from my armoury (plane ride), so the only real times I am coming home are for Christmas break and a couple random weekends.

If you think perhaps my best route would be to wait until my ED&T is over, and then apply for release, please let me know. Also, if you have any advice regarding the release procedure it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2013)

dangles said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> 
> I have started a graduate program at a university quite far away from my local armoury. As such, I am on ED&T until my program ends (just a 8 month professional program). At the end of this 8 month term, I will likely pursue a job overseas for a year or two. Consequently I plan on releasing from the CF before I go overseas.
> 
> ...



A better option may be to go onto the Sup List and then when you return there are less hassles in trying to get back into the Reserves, should you so desire.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Sep 2013)

There's paperwork that needs to be done, and may be able to be done via fax (or one of those random weekends). If you know you're going to release, I'd recommend doing it now to open up a spot at your unit where they can recruit someone for the year. No one is going to fault you for wanting to work overseas, at least you're going about it the right away and not having the CF send someone to collect your kit.

George also has an excellent idea if you plan on getting back in once you return from overseas.


----------



## x_para76 (9 Sep 2013)

I released from the reserve in February and I can assure you that you will have to be present as you'll have to return your kit as well as get cleared out of the required departments. I don't believe you can have someone else do these things for you though I could be wrong with regard to the kit turn return. If you opt to go sup res you have a 5 year window to return to the primary reserve with minimal hassle.


----------



## dangles (9 Sep 2013)

Thank you all for the replies. At this point I believe I will relay the situation to my section commander to find out what the best option will be (release before or after ED&T expires). I will also consider Sup.

One other question: I plan on applying for the ILP grant for the 2012-2013 school year (I received the grant for the 2011-2012 school year). Would this be considered faux pas in light of my wishes to release? The way I see it is that I 'earned' the money as my decisions this year should not affect my actions in the year past. Any thoughts?


----------



## chrisf (10 Sep 2013)

You can apply for the tuition reimbursement for a calendar year after you've served that calendar year. "Faux pas" or not, you're entitled to it if the ILP was approved.

You don't need to be physically present for a release (But it helps).

I've turned in kit and taken care of out clearances for members who were releasing but couldn't be present (In particular, a few who had taken jobs out of province and realized they wouldn't be coming back)

Just a tip, don't leave it in the hands of just anyone, ask someone who's familiar with the process, and who you trust, to at least keep an eye on your release if you can't get be there to take care of it yourself... we had a member release recently, he turned in most of his kit, had to leave to go to work, had a bit of kit left, asked me to take care of turning in what was left, and finish off some of his out clearance stuff... he knew he was going to be paying for some missing kit, and that wasn't a problem... when I started turning in kit at clothing stores, I discovered they had lost the paperwork from when he was there a few weeks earlier, and were claiming he hadn't turned in any of his kit, and was about to be on the hook for close to $6000!!!!!! I managed to sort it all out for him, and he ended up owing nothing.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2013)

Although, if you are present to turn in your kit and all the other outclearances, you are entitled to be paid.   ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (10 Sep 2013)

If you are going to the US, UK, or Australia, you might be interested in Reserve Force Foreign Service Agreements.


----------



## dangles (10 Sep 2013)

Excellent thank you all for the helpful information.


----------



## chrisf (11 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Although, if you are present to turn in your kit and all the other outclearances, you are entitled to be paid.   ;D



And some of us make as much in a couple of hours as the reserves would pay us in a full day ;D

Kind of limits the motivation to skip work to spend a day turning in kit.


----------

